# Drift Boat Question?



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

Well...I have been looking and thinking up and down about boats and which type to get. At first I wanted a fish and ski boat thinking that would be the most versitle. I then looked at modified-V john boats, but I was thinking they may be a little large for some of the smaller rivers and access channels I fish. Realizing that the boat my family eventually wants would be a ski/tube boat, I will probably end up getting a fishing boat and, eventually,a ski/family boat.

After thinking about the types of water I wanted to fish (small - larger rivers and inland lakes - motor and no motor), I am leaning more towards a drift boat. Seems like they could be very versitle. I have a couple of questions regarding:

And yes...I did do a search of the forum and read all of the other threads. 

1) Do people ever take drift boats on inland lakes? How do they handle? Possible trolling with a trolling motor?

2) What are some different things to consider when buying drift boats? (High side, low side, aluminum, fibergalss and wood) etc.

3) Some boats look like there is a larger "bend" than others. Why is that? (I'm sure there is a technical term for that!)

Seems like a lot of questions, I ws just looking on craigslist ad noticed the hundreds of different options. I'm just tryig to do a little research. Any help/thoughts would be very appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

Drift boats dont do well on lakes, unless perfectly calm, any big chop and you'll definately feel it. Depending on how many you want to take 16'-18' is good sized. But rowing a bout that big is tough on the shoulders. Look at the carolina skiffs hyde is making,

Probably your best bet since it seems like you want a boat that has multi purposes. Ive taken my boat (Smith Rock River ) aluminum drift boat on small lakes for fun, but it didnt handle the wind well, or any chop. I also suggest you get a boat with a transom. I prefere drift boats with higher sides. These primarly are ment to be fished in. Lower side boats, are easier fished out of-so you can get in, and out easier. 

Big river? = big boat high sides such as the columbia, snake, manistee, muskegon.

Small river?= smaller boat low sides P.M, huron, ausable,

If you can see about taking one or two styles for a spin, or call Clacka craft, Hyde, or Smith Rock. 

Check out Catarafts too, new, and offer some cool features.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'm with Finlander. On lakes they suck. No keel and high profile make them very succeptable to wind.

Lo Sides, great for easy in and out while wading. High sides, probably overkill for most of our rivers, but I've always liked them. 

Jonboats are a nice compromise where motors are allowed.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2003)

Drop me an e mail and I'll send you a buyer's guide to drift boats. It is about 30 pages and covers the pros and cons of the different models and styles. Good luck in your search.

[email protected]


----------



## Kory (Oct 7, 2007)

You don't need a high side for anything Michigan has to throw at you, period...

They will handle a chop on a lake without any issues or any boats wake. My buddy uses his 14'6" Hyde LP on inland lakes all the time with an 8 horse slapped on the back. You are going to have to anchor ANY boat in the wind so what difference would that make?

16' would be the perfect size to cover the maximum amount of things in Michigan. Especially since you are new on the sticks I would not recommend an 18' drift boat on rivers like the Betsie, PM, White, etc...

Hyde boats respond faster than Clackacraft boats do. Meaning that when you oar hard with just one oar a Hyde is going to spin faster & easier while a Clackacraft is slower to respond. This is not an advantage or a disadvantage, but how they are designed. The Clacka is a little easier to make small adjustments with than the Hyde due to its slower response. Some people like that, I personally do not after rowing a few models of both companies boats. I prefer the Hyde design, but it is just personal preference and doesn't mean you are going to feel the same way.

You may also consider Stealthcraft Boats out of Baldwin, MI. They have a few different models and are nice rowing boats as well. I am sure they would let you test one out before buying. Something that would be difficult with Hyde and Clackacraft I believe "could be wrong". They are designed a little better to suit using a motor on them if you ever wanted to in my opinion, but still will handle any of the rivers here in Michigan. You would also be buying from a Michigan based company versus a company out West. 

So to answer your questions directly:

1) They will handle small outboard motors and trolling motors just fine. Some models need a special brace to attach a motor, but these are inexpensive. The small outboard allows you to go upstream in rivers and to be used on inland lakes.

2) Low side is what I suggest for Michigan. They draft less water in the same size class and are easier to get in and out of. A high side is not needed in Michigan. Fiberglass is nicer as it doesn't radiate the cold as much in the Winter, but is easier to damage if you slam into a rock or something. To my knowledge those warranties on those boats require you to pay for them to be shipped to and from their factories which Clacka and Hyde are both out West. On another note fiberglass is not hard to repair yourself. Aluminum is much more durable, but if damaged much harder to repair properly. Hyde has combination boats where the bottom is aluminum and the upper part of the boat is fiberglass, you kind of get the best of both worlds. As long as you are not slamming into rocks though fiberglass is just fine...

3) That "bend" is designed for use when going through white water and a lot of "bend" is not needed in Michigan.

Just some things to consider...


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't mean to hijack this thread but has any here built there own drift boat?

I have built boats before, hydroplanes and speed boats, so I am not scared to try it at all.

I am also kicking around the idea of just getting a canoe also which makes way more sense but...... what fun would that be:lol:

I have been thinking real hard about it and I think this is the one. 

http://www.spirainternational.com/hp_cana.html

It is not too long or the sides too high. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## paris31 (Jan 25, 2008)

For what it is worth, I have a Hyde LP Aluminum drift boat and use it on lakes and rivers. It is easy to launch. I slap a 55lb thrust trolling motor on the back and it pushes me where I want to go. I have motored across Mio pond before and it does well. I will agree that it gets caught by the wind and has trouble tracking. I have a young son and it is more stable to fish out of than my jon boat. Another plus is that with the shallow water in some lakes the drift boat does not draw much water. I can get in to lily pad areas without much trouble. Drift boats also come with a lot of built in storage. Helps me have room for my 100's of fly boxes I take.
I have ahd it on many rivers and lakes in Michigan.

Bob


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

Check out Stealthcraft boats outta Baldwin. They are tough, light and built to your specs. Don't know of many drift boats that will plane out and make you hold your hat with a 25 Yamaha on the back. Keep the money in MI. They will take care of you.


----------

